# Authentification Failed



## Kirby.exe (5. Mai 2021)

Also ich habe auf meinem MacBook eine Docker Instanz für PostgreSQL und Adminer aufgsetzt. Alles wurde ohne fehler gebuilded und gestartet. Meinen Usernamen habe ich unter init/users eingetragen und das Login Passwort sind die ersten 5 Zeichen des MD5 Hashes.

Das Problem ist, dass beim Einloggen ständig dieser Fehler kommt:


```
SQLSTATE[08006] [7] FATAL: password authentication failed for user "aphbr"
```

Ich habe bereits das Docker Image neu gecloned von Gitlab und alles resetet...Bringt leider nichts


----------



## Kirby.exe (5. Mai 2021)

Ich habe eine Idee...Er kannte md5sum nicht als befehl, welches ich durch `brew install md5sha1sum` behoben habe


----------



## Kirby.exe (6. Mai 2021)

Edit:

Es funktioniert immernoch nicht...Selber authentication Fehler  Vielleicht liegt es an irgendeinem anderen Command in der init.sh 

Hier ist der Inhalt der Datei, vielleicht sieht einer von euch den Fehler:


```
#!/bin/bash
set -e

users=`cat /docker-entrypoint-initdb.d/users`

for user in $users ;
do
    echo Creating user $user
    user_pw=`echo -n $user | md5sum | cut -c -5`

    psql -v ON_ERROR_STOP=1 --username "$POSTGRES_USER" --dbname "$POSTGRES_DB" <<-EOSQL
    CREATE USER $user;
    CREATE DATABASE $user;
    REVOKE connect ON DATABASE $user FROM PUBLIC;
    GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON DATABASE $user TO $user;
    ALTER USER $user WITH PASSWORD '$user_pw';
    GRANT pg_read_server_files TO $user;
EOSQL

    echo Creating user sample database
    echo $user_pw | psql -W --username $user --dbname $user -f /docker-entrypoint-initdb.d/sample/dvdrental.sql

done
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (7. Mai 2021)

Wirklich niemand eine Idee?


----------

